# Einbled Menü mit HTML?



## michi_pc (14. April 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben,

da ich eine Auftrag von meinem Bruder bekommen habe, seine HP zu machen, wollte ich mal fragen, kann ich denn mit HTML ein Auswahlmenü machen (also, wenn man auf den Link geht, sollte sich ein Menü öffnen, wo noch mehrer Links zu auswahl stehen) Geht das denn mit HTML überhaupt 

Und noch was, wenn ich einen Affis auf der HP lecht druchsichtig haben möchte, und wenn man mit der Maus drauffährt, sie dann Aufehellt! Wie mache ich das am Besten, PHP oder HTML? Danke jetzt schon mal für eure Mühen.  

PS: Wenn ich ne HP machen will mit PHP brauche ich da auch HTML? Ich denke mal, dass das PHP dort im HTML eingebettet wird? 

jetzt reichts aber  Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. April 2004)

Also dein Menü:

DHTML Menü: Solltest in der Webmaster FAQ und in den Tutorials ( JavaScript ) Informationen bekommen!

Dein "Verblassen" entweder mit DHTML oder IE Only CSS Filtern.

Deine letzte FRage hast du dir selber korekt beantwortet!


----------



## michi_pc (14. April 2004)

Oh, vielen dank!


----------

